# Looking for uwell crown3 replacement coils



## zrasul (2/1/18)

Good afternoon, I am looking for some uwell crown 3 coils, any idea where i can get some in the west rand Roodepoort area?


----------



## SMOK (2/1/18)

Vape Industry...


----------



## Random_Sheep (2/1/18)

Vape Rite also sell them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (3/1/18)

Try to get the 0.4hm coils, best flavor of the lot and requires much less power than the others.


----------

